# First IVF and ohss help



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all I have pcos and due to have ec Saturday. (Petrified won't lie) I have done really well
With drugs felt little bloated like
Trapped wind sorry tmi I know but other than that ok. 

I have 30 follicles and consultant thinks at risk of ohss and thinking will have to freeze them
And my symptoms will appear after ec, does any one have any advice or stories to share please good or bad I just need to know what going in to


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi

Well done on doing so well this far. It sounds like you have responded very well to the drugs so hopefully you'll get a great batch of eggs on Saturday.

I had OHSS on my first cycle after having 26 eggs collected. Unfortunately for me, my OHSS developed and this happened almost immediately after the EC. The problem (if getting a BFP is a problem!) is that if you get pregnant, the rapid rise in the HCG hormone will exacerbate the symptoms of OHSS even more which is why most clinics opt for a freeze-all to give your body time to recover after EC. Personally, if you're offered a freeze-all and have lots of eggs collected I'd certainly go for that option. I know it's not ideal to have to wait for ET for a few months but if it prevents the escalation of OHSS it is worth it. 

In terms of helping ease the symptoms, I was told by my consultant to drink lots of isotonic drinks like Lucozade. Your body is already full of too much water so don't drink much of it as it doesn't help! I had acupuncture too which helped reduce the symptoms and made me feel less bloated. 

Because I was always at high risk of developing OHSS again, in my last fresh cycle I was given Buserilin as the trigger shot rather than an HCG trigger like Ovitril. HCG shots will continue to develop the follicles beyond trigger day, whereas non-HCGs like Buserilin will stop them from growing any more. This is what is called an agonist protocol. Presumably your clinic will have already decided what trigger you are taking this time though?  

Try not to worry about developing OHSS. It is common to get a mild version of it but it feels like a bloating or wind that will subside in time. It sounds like your clinic is looking after you well if they are already talking about a freeze-all. They'll keep a close eye on you but if you feel unwell after EC do tell them so they can assess whether it's suitable to transfer so soon after collection should a fresh transfer be on the cards. 

Best of luck with your collection and I hope you get your golden egg.

x


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi thank you for your reply,
Yes they changed my trigger to that one today. Is
It the fizzy or
Still
Lucosade ? 

When you say straight after ec you had symptoms
What did you have ? Did it start in the hospital ?


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi 

To be honest I can't remember what version of Lucozade it was but I drank lots of it so probably go for the still version so it doesn't fill you up with wind  Any isontonic/sports drinks will do the same thing. That was the advice I was given although I must stress it didn't help prevent my OHSS once it had started to develop. 

Yes, unfortunately I felt unwell a few days before collection and then immediately after EC I had period-type cramps and bloating which is perfectly normal. A couple of things concerned me after I got my BFP which led to being admitted to hospital but I won't worry you needlessly with the details. I believe it's very rare to be hospitalised with OHSS so I was just unlucky that my body reacted in a way that no one could have foreseen. 

HOWEVER, on my last fresh cycle I triggered with Buserilin and had 16 eggs collected (and lots of empty follicles too). I didn't have any signs of OHSS whatsoever even when I had a fresh transfer five days later. I got a BFP on my latest FET and again, had no symptoms of OHSS as a frozen cycle eliminates the possibility of it developing. 

OHSS is a common side-effect for women with PCOS so I would urge you to talk to your clinic if you have any concerns, but trust that the drs are looking after you and won't push for a transfer if your body isn't ready yet. Please, please don't be scared my lovely. You're in safe hands. 

x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ditto on the don't be scared: I've definitely had worse hang overs! My OHSS was mild and caught early: I was told 1.5 litres of water, pain killers, gentle moving about, listening to your body, prescribed cabergolin, given a buserelin trigger, and checked (scans, blood tests) daily. I was actually well enough for transfer, but that's only because I had a d5 and was treated so early - it was also only the day of transfer that they decided I was well enough. Lota of ladies get OHSS, mostly mild. In a way its better that they know now that you are at risk than you having no signs of it until later.

I am sure they will do what's best for you, but if you aren't sure ask them xxx


----------



## JandT (May 22, 2016)

Hi. How did everything go? 
I am in the same boat as you by looks of things, I am having egg collection on Tuesday, I have a total of 30 follicles too and I have been told I am at risk of ohss so probably won't be going ahead with the transfer this month! I am absolutely petrified about egg collection and getting ohss. It terrifies me x


----------

